# Aaron had a party



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 19, 2010)

AND WERE ALL INVITED


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 19, 2010)

****in' troll.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Yayy!


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 19, 2010)

"This Video contains content from Vevo, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 19, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> "This Video contains content from Vevo, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."



HAHAHAHA AUSTRALIA


----------



## Forte (Aug 19, 2010)

IM INVITED


----------



## Toad (Aug 19, 2010)

Blocked for me too


----------



## Truncator (Aug 19, 2010)

I hate parties.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2010)

I wonder why Mark's up at such a surprisingly early time 

Also blocked.


----------



## gon (Aug 19, 2010)

I want candy~ I want candyyyy~


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2010)

gon said:


> I want candy~ I want candyyyy~



You ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 19, 2010)

Let's hope Nick's not home too...


----------



## Portponky (Aug 19, 2010)

I thought it said "Aaron had a parity".


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 19, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Let's hope Nick's not home too...



I lol'd


----------



## Samania (Aug 19, 2010)

In grade 4 I wanted to marry that boy.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jelly Beans and Jolly Ranchers


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 19, 2010)

Ha, used to love Aaron Carter. That was a long time ago. 

THAT'S HOW I BEAT SHAQ


----------



## salamee (Aug 19, 2010)

I think I'm cubing way too much.
I read "Aaron had a Par*i*ty" >_>


----------



## maggot (Aug 19, 2010)

i read this 'parIty' as well.. haha please some delete this thread, it is so discraceful!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 19, 2010)

maggot said:


> i read this 'parIty' as well.. haha please some delete this thread, it is so discraceful!



Please leave my thread.
noob.


----------



## Samania (Aug 19, 2010)

When's nick going to have a party?


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 20, 2010)

Import("SeeSaw.avs")
LoadPlugin("DGDecode.dll")
LoadPlugin("ColorMatrix.dll")

mpeg2source("VTS_01_1.d2v", cpu=4,info=3)
ColorMatrix(hints=true, threads=0)
crop(0,58,0,-58)
spline16resize(752,320)
a = last
b=a.degrainmedian(mode=3)
SeeSaw(a,b, NRlimit=6, NRlimit2=7, Sstr=1.5, Slimit=5, Spower=5, Szp=16)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh gosh. I used to listen to this music when I was like, 5. I remember thinking he was old.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 20, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I remember thinking he was old.



This is what scares me.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,331861,00.html

very relevant to this thread


----------



## BigSams (Aug 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,331861,00.html
> 
> very relevant to this thread



omigod totally unexpected!


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2010)

He looks so old now


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,331861,00.html
> 
> very relevant to this thread



Aaron DID have a party.

Also, this explains the candy cravings.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 20, 2010)

This soooo belongs in off-topic


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> This soooo belongs in off-topic



Good thing it's in off-topic, then.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 20, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > This soooo belongs in off-topic
> ...



Exactly. At first I thought it was in video gallery.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 20, 2010)

Less than two ounces? He must have fallen on some hard times lately.


----------

